# Please ID this old revolver - Lonesome Dove



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Link is timestamped to a pretty good view of the gun in question.

Thanks.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Glock17 said:


> Link is timestamped to a pretty good view of the gun in question.
> 
> Thanks.


Looks like a Colt Walker .44


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Colt's 1848 Dragoon.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bisley said:


> Colt's 1848 Dragoon.


Sorry, you just hadda' make me go and look it up?



> Did you know? | Northwest Firearms - Oregon, Washington, and ...
> www.northwestfirearms.com › &#8230; › General Firearm Discussion
> Here are a few facts about the firearms used in the mini-series "Lonesome Dove": *Augustus McCrae's (Robert Duvall) pistol in the film is a Colt Walker 1847 revolver* with a conversion to fire metallic cartridges.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

OK. I can't tell the difference without a side-by-side comparison. I read the book, before they made the mini-series, and I thought I remembered Gus using a Dragoon, and it would make more sense, because the Dragoon was an improvement over the Walker, and was in widespread use, even after the Model 1860 became preferable. Anyway, that was 30 plus years ago, so I could even be mis-remembering that.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bisley said:


> OK. *I can't tell the difference without a side-by-side comparison.* I read the book, before they made the mini-series, and I thought I remembered Gus using a Dragoon, and it would make more sense, because the Dragoon was an improvement over the Walker, and was in widespread use, even after the Model 1860 became preferable. Anyway, that was 30 plus years ago, so I could even be mis-remembering that.


It looks to me that the frame in front of the cylinder is longer on the Walker and overall the Walker is a larger gun. I believe you're correct about the Dragoon being used in the book? The Walker was used in the mini-series probably because of it's impressive size. I'm not really into black powder guns that much although I've got a Colt Pocket Navy that was reissued by Colt in a display case. But when I saw that film clip I knew it was a Walker right away. I think that Uberti is making replica's of the 1847 Walker. I've got a Uberti "Bird's Head" .45 LC that I put a Thunderer grip frame on along with a Cimmarron "Doc Holliday" Thunderer and a .22 version as well. Uberti/Cimmaron makes excellent replica's of those early Colt firearms. I like the way they incorporated the Colt "Lightning" style grip frames onto the Colt Model 1873 style frame.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I love the bird's head Colt design, and actually went to buy one, only to discover that the ergonomics just wouldn't work with my XL glove sized hands - at least not without significant changes in my grip. The same is true of the Bisley model which I do own. The tip-off should have been that the old Bisley fit me perfectly, the only time I ever fired it, at about age 11. 

It's like buying clothes, in a way - the pictures of people wearing them in size 'medium' look great, but when you actually try them on, in size 2x, they just don't work.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bisley said:


> *I love the bird's head Colt design*, and actually went to buy one, only to discover that the ergonomics just wouldn't work with my XL glove sized hands - at least not without significant changes in my grip. The same is true of the Bisley model which I do own. The tip-off should have been that the old Bisley fit me perfectly, the only time I ever fired it, at about age 11.
> 
> It's like buying clothes, in a way - the pictures of people wearing them in size 'medium' look great, but when you actually try them on, in size 2x, they just don't work.


Yeah, so do I. That's what attracted me to these guns in the first place. All of my single action revolvers with the exception of the Ruger Super Blackhawk have that design. Even though I don't shoot them all that much especially the blued and color case hardened versions. I just like to look at them and want to keep them in pristine condition. The all stainless one's I will probably go out and shoot after all there's no finish to wear off. I've also got a Ruger Super Blackhawk Bisley in .44 Mag and a .22 Bearcat as well.

Indeed guns are like buying clothes some fit like a glove and some are awkward and cumbersome. A lot of the guns that I own I bought because I was enamored by their good looks. That Cimarron "Doc Holiday Thunderer" and Uberti "Bird's Head" certainly fell into that category. Although I did swap out the Bird's Head grips on the Uberti for the Thunderer/Lightning style grips. Besides I can always switch back and forth to give the gun a different look.

I think it was pretty ingenious for Uberti/Cimarron to incorporate the Colt Thunderer/Lightning style grips into the Single Action Army frame. I'd love for them to come out with a Sheriff's Model of that particular gun. Or I can just get out the hacksaw and Dremel tool.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

*birdshead grips*

Here's some Bisley that you might one day try and find the fit your hand quite well!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like those.

I have never found a deal on a Webley that I would go for, despite knowing that they have been a solid performer for well over a century. The only one I have ever shot was one that had been converted to .45 ACP, and it was fun to shoot. I probably would have bought it, but I think the guy added about a $100 to the price when he saw the smile on my face. It would have been a decent price, anyway, but I didn't know that at the time.


----------

